

Can Computers Replace Teachers? - cwan
http://reason.com/reasontv/2013/04/06/katherine-mangu-ward-at-reason-weekend

======
nonamegiven
They already have, or are in the process, to the extent that classroom time is
dictated by the needs of preparing students for the flood of standardized
tests in use today.

